# psu recommendation



## enterobotica (Feb 15, 2012)

i have a pc of this configuration mentioned below:

AMD Bulldozer FX 6100 6 core processor
gigabyte 880gm usb3
8 gb DDR3 ram (4*2)
Radeon HD 6450
1 TB SATA HDD
and *cooler master elite 350W* 

due to lack of knowledge i neglected to give a thought to the required power supply.. can anyone plz suggest me a cooler master  psu that will do best with this configuration.. i use my pc for 3d animation, rendering and gaming.. i want to overclock sometimes as well.. 
budget is 3.5~4k

 plz help me.. thanks in advance..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

^Corsair cx430 v2 would do. @ 2.3k


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 15, 2012)

@OP, will you upgrade your GPU in the future? if yes, then depending on it, get a better PSU. but at the least go for the one suggested by *sujay*.

and avoid cooler master as a whole. the ones that are solidly build cost a lot. GX series is also crap. reports of it getting burnt (2 different occasion) is there in this forum.


----------



## ico (Feb 15, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520w @ Rs. 3650.

Like every processor, FX-6100 will get power hungry if you overclock. Better to spend extra.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 15, 2012)

Best PSU in Cooler Master in you range - CM Real Power Pro 460W. Would be sufficient. 

Otherwise, Seasonic S12II 520W is also a good option for just a few hundred Rs more.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 15, 2012)

If you plan to upgrade graphics than :-
choose a 500w

Other wise stick with CM real power 460w


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ No way. Extreme Power series is not all recommended.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 15, 2012)

harryneopotter said:


> ^^ No way. Extreme Power series is not all recommended.



why? :0


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> why? :0



This *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## enterobotica (Feb 16, 2012)

what about GlacialTech GP-AP600CA 600W ???


----------

